# Gute Filme die man gesehen haben muss?



## robbert (20. August 2015)

Postet mal eure Lieblings filme, oder Filme die man eurer Meinung nach gesehen haben muss.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. August 2015)

je nach Geschmack können das ganz andere sein 

als Sci-Fi und Star Trek Fan auf jedenfall.

Star Trek I bis X  event noch 11 und 12 bzw. neu 1 und neu 2

auch wegen Star Citizen dort möchte ich den Nachspielen können: Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen

um nur ein paar zu nennen ansonsten könnte ich fast alle Aufzählen ich als Orginal Blu-ray habe oder sogar die als Orginal DVD
Klassiker wie Star Wars IV, V, VI , Indianer Jones 1-3+4, Jurassic Park 1-3, Der Herr der Ringe 1-3, Hobit 1-3, Man in Black Teil 1, Independence Day, X-Man x bis x und viele mehr

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Edit:  Filme über Karl May Bücher mag ich auch oder Butt Spencer und Terrence Hill Filme


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Interstellar
Der Herr der Ringe - Trilogie
American History X
Forrest Gump
Der Pate - Trilogie
Gladiator
Braveheart
Sin City 1 & 2
Jurassic Park/World Reihe
12 Monkeys
Avatar
Beide Sherlock Holmes Filme mit Robert Downey Jr.
Lethal Wappon Reihe
Schindlers Liste


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (20. August 2015)

An die von Schumi genannten Filme schließe ich mich 100 % an. Auch sehenswert sind folgend Filmchen.

Terminator 2
Memento
I am Legend
Der Pianist
Der Soldat James Ryan
Transformers 1
Batman Dark Knight Reihe

mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle nicht ein


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. August 2015)

meine Liste, Reihenfolge ist zufällig:

The Raid 1&2
Die Verurteilten
The Big Lebowski
Matrix
No Country for Old Men
Batman Begins und TDK
Interstellar
Requiem for a Dream
Fight Club
Gone Girl
Die letzten Glühwürmchen
Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland
Pulp Fiction
Inglourious Basterds
Django Unchained
Herr der Ringe Trilogie
Leon der Profi
Heat
Shutter Island
Das Leben ist schön
Se7en

Edit:
Hier noch einige Filme, die ich noch nicht gesehen habe, es jedoch noch vor hab, da ich sie als sehenswert einschätze:

Oldboy
Battle Royal
Sieben Samurai
There Will Be Blood
Waltz with Bashir
Pan's Labyrinth
City of God
Metropolis
Komm und sieh
Gattaca
Nightcrawler
etc. will die Liste net unendlich lang machen^^


----------



## hamroarr14 (20. August 2015)

Fight Club
8 Mile
Django Unchained (Mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm)
The Bourne Trilogy
Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis (The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy)

Und falls es etwas gegen alle Physik sein soll:
Die Fast & Furious Reihe (da hat man was zum lachen und trotzdem schöne Autos)


----------



## Dartwurst (20. August 2015)

Der Film der mich am stärksten beeindruckt hat: "Fräulein Smillas Gespür für Schnee"


----------



## TheRev90 (24. August 2015)

Interstellar
Gone Girl
Fight Club
Die Verurteilten
Pulp Fiction
Der Herr der Ringe - Trilogie
Inception
The Wolf of Wallstreet
American History X
Der Soldat James Ryan
Forrest Gump
Der Pate - Trilogie
The Green Mile
Gladiator
Braveheart
Scarface
Southpaw
Warrior
12 Years a Slave
Million Dollar Baby
Sin City 1 & 2
Jurassic Park/World Reihe
12 Monkeys
Harry Potter Reihe
The Imitation Game
Whiplash
Dallas Buyers Club
Her
Avatar
The Fighter 
Sleepers
Sieben
Deja-Vu - Wettlauf gegen die Zeit
Hurricane
Gegen jede Regel
Dämon 
Beide Sherlock Holmes Filme mit Robert Downey Jr.
Lethal Wappon Reihe
Slumdog Millionär
Casino
127 Hours
Schindlers Liste
The Wrestler
Hotel Ruanda
Der blutige Pfad Gottes
Brügge sehen und sterben


----------



## MetallSimon (24. August 2015)

Ich würde sagen, dass man hier einen Vote macht, wo man dann bei jedem einzelnen Film sieht, wieviele Leute da zustimmen.
Was ich noch ergänzen würde:
Magnolia 
Minority Report
Watchmen


----------



## Leob12 (24. August 2015)

Apocalypse Now wurde noch gar nicht genannt o_O 
Full Metal jacket
Platoon
Die Brücke
Life of Pi
The Hurt Locker


----------



## Rolk (24. August 2015)

Beim Versuch meine Top Ten zusammen zu stellen sind diese 13 Filme hier rausgekommen: 
(Reihenfolge willkürlich)

Matrix
Gran Torino
Avatar
Das Boot
Gattaca
Braveheart
Serenity - Flucht in neue Welten
Die Neun Pforten
Million Dollar Baby
Gladiator
Red Heat
Ip Man
Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2015)

Band of Brothers ( ok zwar eine Mini Serie aber Topp ), Taxi 1 - 4, Das Boot, Unternehmen Petticoat, Don Camillo ( Fernandel ), der längste Tag, ein Goldfisch an der Leine, das Beste kommt zum Schluss, Die Wutprobe, Herr der Ringe / der Hobbit, Harry Potter, der rosarote Panther ( Peter Sellers und Steve Martin )...


----------



## Artschie321 (2. September 2015)

Oldboy (das Original, nicht das schandhaft Remake) hat mich damals ziemlich umgehauen, die Mutter aller Heelturns für mich  
Ansonsten kann ich empfehlen:
Donnie Darko
Jacobs Ladder - quasi das Vorbild für dei Silent Hill Spiele, wobei der erste Silent Hill Film auch noch recht gelungen ist.
Drive
Scott Pilgrim
Pans Labyrinth
So finste die Nacht


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (7. September 2015)

Hier mal zwei geniale Underdogs die vllt nicht jeder kennt:
Wasabi
Shaolin Kickers


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

Leon, der Profi, die purpurnen Flüsse I/II, Dick & Doof, der Profi I/II ..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2015)

Ford Ferlain der Rock'n Roll Detektiv


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. September 2015)

Um es kurz zu halten, was man gesehen haben muss:

Avatar
Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland
Forrest Gump
I Am Legend 
Iron Man
Terminator 2
Herr der Ringe 1-3*
Home
Matrix
Serenity - Flucht in neue Welten
Star Wars 1-6*
V wie Vendetta 

*: Herr der Ringe und Star Wars sind Kult oder Allgemeinwissen, allein deswegen muss man die gesehen haben.

Weitere Lieblingsfilme die man nicht unbedingt gesehen haben muss:

Evangelion: 2.22 – You Can (Not) Advance
Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise
Der Sternwanderer
Die Zeitmaschiene
Gattaca
Guardians of the Galaxy
Ghost in the Shell
Marvel’s The Avengers
Matrix Reloaded
Matrix Revolutions
Men in Black
Planet der Affen - Prevolution
Thor

*: Herr der Ringe und Star Wars sind Kult oder Allgemeinwissen, allein deswegen muss man die gesehen haben.

Ich würde zwar auch Harry Potter auf die Liste setzten, aber das gehört eher auf die Liste was man gelesen haben sollte. Auch wenn die Filme zum Teil nicht übel sind haben Sie so unglaublich große viele Lücken in der Handlung und kommen nicht an die Bücher ran.


----------



## Rinkadink (9. September 2015)

Die Reise ins Glück!


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

a scanner darkly


----------



## WindowsXP (26. September 2015)

Ein paar die mir so gerade spontan einfallen:
-Herr der Ringe
-Der Hobbit
-Fast&Furious (vor allem die alten Teile!!!)
-Troja
-Der Pate
-Batman


----------



## BenRo (26. September 2015)

Meine Top 4:

Being John Malkovich
Das Leben ist zu lang
Kleine Lügen unter Freunden
Der Gott des Gemetzels


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Die Zeitmaschiene


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

Meine Liste:

Der Herr der Ringe Trilogie
Der Hobbit - Trilogie
Matrix
Versprochen ist versprochen
Santa Clause 1-3
Kevin allein zuhause
Kevin allein in New York
Harry Potter
Star Wars


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Donnie Darko


----------



## DerTobi20 (28. September 2015)

Memento


----------



## Hänschen (28. September 2015)

Akira, Paprika


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2015)

Get the Gringo, Die Säulen der Erde


----------



## eye_of_fire (30. September 2015)

Blade Runner
Pulp Fiction
From Dusk Till Dawn
Collateral
Matrix
Alien 1 + 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

Der Pate, Inglourious Bastards, Good Fellas, Blues Brothers, Pulp Fiction, Fluch der Karibik, Die Piratenbraut, Star Wars ...


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Oktober 2015)

Dieter – Der Film


----------



## troppa (1. Oktober 2015)

Nur das Beste:

Metropolis
2001
Blade Runner
Der 3te Mann
Die Sieben Samurai
Das Siebte Siegel
Merry Christmas, Mr. Lawrence
Apocalypse Now
From Dusk Till Down
Welt am Draht
Aguirre
Fitzcarraldo
Infernal Affairs
The Hunter
Akira
Weekend
Children of Men
The Italian Job (1969!!!)
The Brocken Circle Breakdown
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Zwei glorreiche Halunken
Stalker
Solaris (1972!!!)
Die letzten Glühwürmchen
Kundun

Als Animeserie: Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Hänschen (2. Oktober 2015)

The Legend of Goemon


----------



## cerbero (2. Oktober 2015)

Bester Film in letzter Zeit

Predestination (Warnung: Zeitreisen können Kopfschmerzen verursachen.... )


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2015)

Papillon

Papillon | Film 1973 | moviepilot.de


----------



## D4rkResistance (31. Januar 2017)

Wollte mal den alten Thread hier wieder ausbutteln und meine "Highlights" der letzten Jahre raushauen, da ich privat immer wieder gefragt werde, welche Filme ich empfehlen würde:

13 Hours - The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi
96 Hours
Battleship
Cloud Atlas 
Der Marsianer
Interstellar
Elysium
Inception
Jurassic World
Olympus Has Fallen
London Has Fallen
Lone Survivor
Wall-E
Zoomania


----------



## Lava303 (28. Februar 2017)

Gorky Park
Stosstrupp Gold
Der Adler ist gelandet
Jagd auf Roter Oktober
Hotel Ruanda
Tränen der Sonne
Gesprengte Ketten
Platoon
Salvador
Heartbreak Ridge
Die Stunde der Patrioten
Thirteen Days
Das dreckige Dutzend (So oder so alle Filme mit Telly Savalas)
Botschafter der Angst
usw.


----------



## Manuelaweiss (7. März 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach sollten folgende Filme unbedingt mal gesehen haben: Pulp Fiction, Der Pate (alle drei Teile), Shutter Island, Butterfly Effect


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

Ein Pyjama für Zwei, Ein Goldfisch an der Leine, Ein seltsames Paar, Ein verrücktes Paar ...


----------



## Ute4548 (20. April 2017)

Gladiator
Pulp Fiction 
Indiana Jones (mindestens 1 und 2) 
Shining (muss ich selber auch noch sehen)
Hachiko 
Inception
300
96 Hours 
Ghostbusters
Blind Side - Die große Chance
Fluch der Karibik (Teil 1)


----------



## Thomas0x (12. Juni 2017)

Ex Machina!


----------



## EfimBakrilov18101974 (8. August 2017)

butterfly effect 1
Der Beweis
Brokeback Mountain (richtig gut mit toller besetzung und schöner story!!!!)
wie ein einziger tag (liebesschnulze mit stil)
zusammen ist man weniger allein (französischer streifen mit audrey tautou und guillaume canet)
interview mit einem vampir
Final Call
Nicht Auflegen
Machtlos (geschmackssache)
HOWL (ein ziemlich guter film... für manche sicher ziemlich trocken aber ich finde ihn echt gut)
puncture
127 hours (einfach nur krasse story) - Bubble boy (ich mag komödien nicht allzu sehr aber die is geil ^.^)
Pulp Fiction (ein MUSS)
Precious (schockierender film über den harlem)
Requiem for a dream
Zodiac


----------



## DoktorPROfessor (8. August 2017)

Komödie :
RED1/2
Die nackte Kanone
Leathal Weapon
Horror/Thriller :
Get Out (die gewaltätigen Scenen sind sehr Unterhaltsam,allerdings brauch der Film viel Zeit um dem Zuschauer zu vermitteln um was es geht)
Don't breath
Das Experiment


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. August 2017)

Ein paar südkoreanische Perlen, die man gesehen haben sollte...

Oldboy

The man from Nowhere

Train to Busan

I saw the Devil


----------



## AchtBit (9. August 2017)

meine Blockbuster der letzten 10 Monate

Ziemlich beste Freunde
The Accountant
Hidden Figures
Riphagen
Die Erfindung der Wahrheit
War Dogs


----------



## dagger85 (21. August 2017)

Mad Max: Fury Road 
Die alten Film konnte ich noch nie leiden aber der neue Reboot ist so was von cool .


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2017)

Es gibt so viele!


----------



## christiann1 (18. September 2017)

königin der verdammten
the grudge
13 Geister


----------

